# T5 Fixtures



## bluegularis (May 12, 2010)

Hi I am looking for 4 x 4 ft T5 high output fixtures and the bulbs to go with it, does anyone know where I can get these, none of the local hardware stores have the fixtures.

Thanks
John


----------



## derekc85 (Oct 23, 2008)

hardware stores hardly stock T5 NO, let alone high output.

Talk to ken at SeaUMarine, he will be able to get you something...


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2010)

bluegularis said:


> Hi I am looking for 4 x 4 ft T5 high output fixtures and the bulbs to go with it, does anyone know where I can get these, none of the local hardware stores have the fixtures.
> 
> Thanks
> John


http://www.bustan.ca/submenu.asp?menuID=4&SID=24


----------

